# CPU-Z 1.7.x



## stasio (Feb 6, 2010)

*CPU-Z 1.53.2*

-fix bug version
-released 05.02.2010


----------



## stasio (Feb 18, 2010)

*CPU-Z 1.53.2*

-fix CAS for Clarkdale
-released 15.02.2010
This is internal beta version and without validation.


----------



## stasio (Feb 28, 2010)

*CPU-Z 1.53.4*


----------



## stasio (Mar 2, 2010)

*CPU-Z 1.53.5*
or
http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/12/20/2696817/cpuz_153_05.zip


----------



## stasio (Mar 25, 2010)

*CPU-Z 1.54* -32bit
*CPU-Z 1.54* -64bit

    *  Intel Core i7-880, Core i5-680, Core i3-550 processors.
    * Intel Xeon 5600 line (32nm) processors.
    * AMD Phenom II X6, Sempron II, Turion II, Turion II Ultra and Athlon II Mobile "Caspian" processors.
    * NVIDIA GeForce 320M chipset.
    * AMD 870/880G/890GX + SB800/SB850 chipset.
    * Introduction of validation rooms.


----------



## stasio (May 28, 2010)

*CPU-Z 1.54.1 Beta*

http://www.fileden.com/files/2010/4/14/2827595/cpuz.zip


----------



## stasio (Jun 7, 2010)

*CPU-Z 1.54.2 Beta*

http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/12/20/2696817/CPU-Z 154.2.zip


----------



## stasio (Jul 9, 2010)

*CPU-Z 1.55*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.55-setup-en.exe
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.55-32bits-en.zip
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.55-64bits-en.zip

- VIA VX900/VX900M and VN1000/VN1000M chipsets.
- Intel Core i5-760, Core i7-875K and Core i5-655K processors.
- Intel Core i7-940XM, 840QM, 740QM mobile processors.
- Intel Core i5-450M, 540UM, 430UM, Core i3-370M mobile processors.
- Intel Pentium P6000 processor.
- New parameter in cpuz.ini : UseDisplayAPI


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2010)

anyone know what advantages the x64 version has over the x86?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 9, 2010)

I know if you have a 64 bit system you cant upload the CPUz verification if using the X86 version. Other than that I think it read correctly.


----------



## stasio (Sep 22, 2010)

*CPU-Z 1.55.2*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_1552_beta.zip

-adds support for Sandy Bridge


----------



## stasio (Oct 26, 2010)

*CPU-Z 1.56*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.56-setup-en.exe
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.56-32bits-en.zip
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.56-64bits-en.zip

- Intel Core i3/i5/i7 "2000" serie processors (Sandy Bridge) with new logos.
- Intel Core i7 970 "Gulftown".
- Intel P67 chipset.
- AMD Phenom II, Athlon II and Sempron II "Caspian" processors.


----------



## stasio (Dec 28, 2010)

*CPU-Z 1.56* -update 26.12.2010

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/4668167/cpuz 1.56.zip



> System information tool CPU-Z has received a new update to get full support for Intel's incoming Sandy Bridge processors and the flagship P67 chipset. The 1.56 release also adds Core i7-970 support and improved Phenom II, Athlon II and Sempron II recognition.


----------



## stasio (Dec 28, 2010)

*CPUID Reviewer Kit for Intel Sandy Bridge*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/misc/CPUID_SandyBridge_Reviewer_Kit.zip

For all who will review the new Intel Sandy Brige processor line, we've released a kit that includes some of our tools, plus a version of AIDA64, all updated for the new processor line.

The kit includes :
- CPU-Z 1.56.1
- HWMonitor 1.17.1
- TMonitor 1.03.1
- AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.50.1200

Noticeable features are :
- Sandy Bridge cores temperature and power meter (HWMonitor)
- Improved clock report (CPU-Z)
- Turbo activation / remove (TMonitor)
- Support for UEFI BIOSes (all)
- AVX accelerated benchmarsk (AIDA64)


----------



## stasio (Jan 2, 2011)

*CPU-Z 1.56.1*

-update 02.Jan 11

http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/12/20/2696817/cpuz 156.1.zip


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## stasio (Jan 4, 2011)

*CPU-Z 1.56.2 Beta*

http://www.fileden.com/files/2010/4/14/2827595/cpuz1562beta.zip


----------



## stasio (Jan 22, 2011)

*CPU-Z 1.56.3 Beta*

http://www.fileden.com/files/2010/4/14/2827595/cpuz_1563.zip


----------



## stasio (Jan 30, 2011)

*CPU-Z 1.56.3 Beta*

http://www.filehorse.com/download-cpuz/download/

-add Max TDP 
-25.Jan 11


----------



## stasio (Jan 31, 2011)

*ROG CPU-Z 1.57.1*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.57_asus_setup.exe

Asus and CPUID are glad to offer you a version of the CPU-Z utility with the ROG look and feel. We hope that you will appreciate that very special version of CPU-Z.


----------



## IINexusII (Jan 31, 2011)

hot


----------



## stasio (Feb 9, 2011)

*CPU-Z 1.56.4 Beta*

http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/12/20/2696817/cpuz_1564.zip


----------



## Maban (Feb 10, 2011)

Where do you get these? Or should I not ask?


----------



## stasio (Feb 18, 2011)

*CPU-Z 1.57*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.57-setup-en.exe

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.57-32bits-en.zip
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.57-64bits-en.zip

    * Intel Xeon "Westmere-EX" support
    * GPU frequency report on Intel Sandy Bridge processor
    * AMD Zacate/Ontario processors support
    * Report TDP on main page when available
    * Cores clocks on floating menu
    * P67/H67 stepping report


----------



## stasio (Mar 25, 2011)

*CPU-Z 1.57.2* -for Asus

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/cpu-z_V1572_asus_setup.zip

-fix bug for Gigabyte B3 boards.


----------



## stasio (Apr 11, 2011)

*CPU-Z 1.57.1*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.57.1-setup-en.exe

-fix bug for Gigabyte B3 boards.
-added "Dual Channels" notification.


----------



## stasio (Apr 21, 2011)

*CPU-Z 1.57.1*-updated 20.04.2011

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4668167/cpuz_1.57.1.zip


----------



## stasio (Jun 23, 2011)

*CPU-Z 1.58 Beta*

http://www.fileden.com/files/2010/4/14/2827595/cpu-z_1.58-32bits-en.zip

- AMD FX "Bulldozer" processors family.
- Intel Sandy Bridge-EP processors preliminary support.


----------



## stasio (Jun 24, 2011)

*CPU-Z 1.58*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.58-setup-en.exe
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.58-32bits-en.zip
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.58-64bits-en.zip

- AMD FX "Bulldozer" processors family (K15).
- AMD Llano processors family (K12).
- Intel Sandy Bridge-EP processors preliminary support.


----------



## Maban (Jun 24, 2011)

Gives me a CPU-Z out of date error on validation.


----------



## stasio (Jun 29, 2011)

*CPU-Z 1.58* -Updated 28.June 2011

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.58-32bits-en.zip
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.58-64bits-en.zip


----------



## Maban (Jun 29, 2011)

I can't validate with this one either. Is it just me?


----------



## stasio (Jun 29, 2011)

Me too and wrong voltage for Z68X-UD7.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2011)

wont validate for me either, says outdated version


----------



## Maban (Jun 29, 2011)

1.57 validates just fine. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1888268


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks man!


----------



## stasio (Jul 1, 2011)

*CPU-Z 1.58* -Updated 30.June 2011

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.58-32bits-en.zip
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.58-64bits-en.zip
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.58-setup-en.exe


----------



## Maban (Jul 3, 2011)

Validation system has finally caught up. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1892253


----------



## stasio (Jul 7, 2011)

*CPU-Z 1.58 -ASUS*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.58-asus-setup-en.exe


----------



## stasio (Sep 24, 2011)

*CPU-Z 1.58.2 Beta*


----------



## stasio (Oct 3, 2011)

*CPU-Z 1.58.4 Beta*


----------



## stasio (Oct 3, 2011)

*CPU-Z 1.58.5 Beta*


----------



## stasio (Oct 7, 2011)

*CPU-Z 1.58.6 Beta*


----------



## stasio (Oct 7, 2011)

*CPUID Reviewer Kit for AMD FX Bulldozer*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/misc/CPUID_AMD_FX_Reviewer_Kit.zip

The kit includes :
- CPU-Z 1.58.7
- HWMonitor 1.18.5
- TMonitor 1.04
- HWiNFO32 & HWiNFO64 387.1390
- SIV 4.23 BETA-22
- AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1649


----------



## stasio (Oct 21, 2011)

*CPU-Z 1.58.8 Beta (32-bit)*


----------



## stasio (Nov 15, 2011)

*CPU-Z 1.58.9 Beta (32-bit)*


----------



## stasio (Nov 22, 2011)

*CPU-Z 1.59*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.59-setup-en.exe

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.59-32bits-en.zip
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.59-64bits-en.zip

- AMD Opteron Interlagos and Valencia (Bulldozer).
- AMD SR56x0 I/O bridge and SP5100 southbridge (Maranello).
- Intel Core i7-3960X, 3930K and 3820 (SandyBridge-E).
- Intel X79 chipset (Jaketown).
- VIA Nano 1000/2000/3000, Eden X2, Nano X2/X3, QuadCore.
- Support for Windows 8.


----------



## stasio (Nov 23, 2011)

*CPU-Z ROG 1.59*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.59-asus-setup-en.exe

CPU-Z 1.59 has been updated today.
So,who downloaded before,just redownload again.


----------



## stasio (Dec 1, 2011)

*CPU-Z 1.59.1 Beta*

http://www.mediafire.com/?rmoscu65r8uo8n8


----------



## Milamber (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello

Thanks for your work 

Please can you fix the vcore as it doesnt show properly on Z68 Gigabyte Ud3P B3 mobo's:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2161402

Thanks!


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 23, 2011)

Milamber said:


> Hello
> 
> Thanks for your work
> 
> ...



CPU-Z ain't a Techpowerup based program as GPU-Z u need to get in touch why the author Frank Delattre, see if u can do that through http://www.cpuid.com/


----------



## stasio (Jan 12, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.59.2 Beta*

http://www.mediafire.com/file/6mm3w4yksebwbe3/cpuz_1592_January2012.zip


----------



## stasio (Jan 26, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.59.3 Beta*

http://www.mediafire.com/?yindd91w79rn44j/cpuz_1593_January_2012.zip


----------



## stasio (Feb 7, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.59.3 Beta*
-Updated 07.02.2012 (X32&X64)

http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/12/20/26...7/cpuz_1593.zip


----------



## stasio (Feb 14, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.59.4 Beta*-(x32&x64)

http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/12/20/2696817/cpuz_1.59.4.zip


----------



## stasio (Feb 15, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.59.5 Beta*

http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/12/20/2696817/cpuz_159_5.zip


----------



## stasio (Mar 2, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.60*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.60-setup-en.exe
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.60-32bits-en.zip
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.60-64bits-en.zip

CPU-Z 1.60 has been released. That new version adds the support for the next Intel and AMD platforms : Ivy Bridge, and Trinity. Other changes are :

Intel Core i5 2550K, 2450P and 2380P with no GPU.
Intel Core i3/i5/i7 22 nm "Ivy Bridge" (37xx, 35xx, 34xx, 33xx, 32xx).
Intel Xeon E3 (SandyBridge-WS).
Intel Z77 platform.
AMD FX-8140, FX-4150 and Mobile Llano (socket FS1).
AMD "Trinity" APU Preliminary support.
Windows 32/64-bit report.


----------



## stasio (Mar 9, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.60.1 Beta (32/64-bit)*

http://www.mediafire.com/?ci290i7bolwpcid


----------



## stasio (Mar 17, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.60.1.x32 Beta *(updated 2012-03-17)

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x32_160_1.zip

*HWMonitor 1.19.0 Beta 2* (updated 2012-03-17)

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/HWMonitor_119_02.zip


----------



## stasio (Mar 21, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.60.1 Beta*

- x32/64-bit (updated 2012-03-20)

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/software...cpuz_160_01.zip
http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/12/20/2696817/cpuz_160_01.zip


----------



## stasio (Mar 24, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.60.1 Beta*

- x32/64-bit (updated 2012-03-24)

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/software...cpuz_160_01.zip


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 24, 2012)

Is there a reason why the main post isn't kept up to date instead of posting every time a new version comes out?


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 24, 2012)

1.60.1 BETA (x64) Memory frequency is wrong.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 24, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> 1.60.1 BETA (x64) Memory frequency is wrong.
> 
> http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll305/Arctucas/CPU-Zmemfreqerror3-24-12.jpg



i don't have that problem at 32bit so can it be ur antivirus or something that makes CPU-Z read wrong or something else?


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 24, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> i don't have that problem at 32bit so can it be ur antivirus or something that makes CPU-Z read wrong or something else?
> 
> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac53/puma99dk/CPU-Z160vs1601.jpg



KIS did alert about 'suspicious driver installation' when I ran 1.60.1, but does not alert on other versions. However, I just ran it with KIS off, and it gives the same wrong frequency reading.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 24, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> KIS did alert about 'suspicious driver installation' when I ran 1.60.1, but does not alert on other versions. However, I just ran it with KIS off, and it gives the same wrong frequency reading.



hmm, u remembered to deactivate "self-defense" ?

if not, than exit KIS is useless, plus u need to allow every version of CPU-Z in KIS i did that no problem, it could also be a x64 bug not sure.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 25, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> hmm, u remembered to deactivate "self-defense" ?
> 
> if not, than exit KIS is useless, plus u need to allow every version of CPU-Z in KIS i did that no problem, it could also be a x64 bug not sure.



Here is what I have observed:

Exiting KIS kills it, no Kaspersky processes are are running. 

However, I tried your suggestion and disabled Self Defense before killing KIS. Although the 'Suspicious driver installation' pop-up did not appear (obviously because KIS was not running), the same incorrect memory frequency was reported by CPU-Z 1.60.1 x64. Also, 1.60.1 x32 also displays the same incorrect frequency.

With all other versions of CPU-Z; they are automatically added to the KIS list of Trusted Applications with no action required on my part.

Therefore, my conclusion must be there is something wrong with 1.60.1


----------



## vega22 (Mar 25, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> 1.60.1 BETA (x64) Memory frequency is wrong.
> 
> http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll305/Arctucas/CPU-Zmemfreqerror3-24-12.jpg



dude you are running differnt nb speeds too, are you sure its the set the same in bios?


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 25, 2012)

marsey99 said:


> dude you are running differnt nb speeds too, are you sure its the set the same in bios?



Yes, CPU-Z 1.60 is correct. All other versions of CPU-Z, as well as AIDA64, MaxxMem, SIV, SIW, SiSandra, HWInfo, CPU-Tweaker all agree.

It is the same as set in BIOS.

Only CPU-Z 1.60.1 is different.

Given the above facts, what would you conclude?


----------



## stasio (Mar 29, 2012)

*ROG CPU-Z v1.59.2*

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/ROG_CPU-Z_V1592_XPWin7.zip


----------



## stasio (Mar 30, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.60.1 Beta*

- x32/64-bit .exe file (updated 2012-03-29)
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpu-z_1.60.1-setup-en.zip

*CPUID ROG Mem TweakIt 1.01.6*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/software.../memtweakit.zip


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 30, 2012)

stasio said:


> *CPU-Z 1.60.1 Beta*
> 
> - x32/64-bit .exe file (updated 2012-03-29)
> http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpu-z_1.60.1-setup-en.zip



No updated portable version?


----------



## stasio (Mar 30, 2012)

Latest portable is 2012-03-24.
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_160_02.zip


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 30, 2012)

160_02 and it's still 1.60.1 :/


----------



## stasio (Mar 30, 2012)

Yea,I said above latest portable is from 2012-03-24.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 30, 2012)

stasio said:


> Yea,I said above latest portable is from 2012-03-24.



Which is the version that displays the incorrect memory frequency?

I suppose I should have asked if the 1.60.1 BETA had an update, my apologies.


----------



## stasio (Apr 5, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.60.1 Beta*

- x32-bit (updated 2012-04-05)

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_160_03.zip


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 5, 2012)

Thx Stasio this fixes the memory reading problems i have and voltage issues reading the correct voltage ^^


----------



## stasio (Apr 5, 2012)

Now OK?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 5, 2012)

stasio said:


> Now OK?



yap, the last one before this update read only 3568mb when i ran my memory at 2133mhz but the 1.60 x32 read all 4096mb together with this update ^^


----------



## Drone (Apr 5, 2012)

What's the difference between cpuz 32 bit and 64? If I use 32 bit version in 64 bit system will cpuz show wrong info?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 5, 2012)

Drone i would say no, but since i haven't tested that i can't give u an honest answer, but if u got 64bit install u can test it out.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 5, 2012)

stasio said:


> Now OK?



Same problem as before:


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 5, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> Same problem as before:
> 
> http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll305/Arctucas/CPU-Zmemspeed4-5-12.jpg



well most of the information is correct but u run 64bit so stick with the 64bit version ofc, but the 32bit will run ofc


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 5, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> well most of the information is correct but u run 64bit so stick with the 64bit version ofc, but the 32bit will run ofc



The 1.60.1 x64 does the same thing.

All other versions of CPU-Z, whether x86 or x64, as well as several other applications, report the correct values.

It is only the 1.60.1 BETA that is wrong.

Hopefully it will be corrected in the next release.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 5, 2012)

if u got a ini file with the beta delete it, it sometimes fixes ur problems.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 5, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> if u got a ini file with the beta delete it, it sometimes fixes ur problems.



No .ini, only the executable.

I am sure CPUID will correct the error in upcoming versions.

It is unfortunate they (CPUID) have no forum on their website for people to discuss these issues.


----------



## Maban (Apr 6, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> It is unfortunate they (CPUID) have no forum on their website for people to discuss these issues.



Sure they do. http://forum.canardpc.com/forums/74-CPU-Z-Official-forum?


----------



## stasio (Apr 16, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.60.1 Beta*

- x32-bit (updated 2012-04-16)

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_160_04.zip


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 16, 2012)

Maban said:


> Sure they do. http://forum.canardpc.com/forums/74-CPU-Z-Official-forum?



Thanks for that, I was looking on the CPUID website, but did not see it.

EDIT:

Well, it appears that no answer to my post on the official CPU-Z forum is forthcoming from the developer....


----------



## stasio (Apr 23, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.60.1*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.60.1-32bits-en.zip
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.60.1-64bits-en.zip
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.60.1-setup-en.exe

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.60.1-64bits-cn.zip
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.60.1-32bits-cn.zip
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.60.1-setup-cn.exe

- Intel Xeon E5 processors.
- Fix wrong CPU clock speed under Win8.
- 23.Apr 12


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 23, 2012)

Stasio,

Saw your post on the other forum.

New version is still wrong:











Other applications confirm that CPU-Z 1.60.1 is wrong:

AIDA64






SIW






SIV






CPU Tweaker






Speccy






I am just saying...


----------



## Daz1967 (Apr 24, 2012)

I can confirm the same bug in CPU-Z v1.60.1 that Arctucas has.

When I ran this new CPU-Z update this morning I was puzzled when it showed my BCLK as 180 MHz, my Multiplier as 20x and my RAM running at 720 MHz (1,440 MHz effective) when the BIOS and POST, as well as SIW and AIDA64, show the correct (IMO) BCLK of 200 MHz, Multiplier of 18x and RAM speed of 800 MHz (1,600 MHz effective). I also confirmed these settings by running v1.59 of CPU-Z!

Oddly, these misreported readings are actually the previous settings I was using until I increased my memory from 2 x 3 GB 1,333 MHz sticks to 3 x 4 GB 1,600 MHz ones. I have a Core i7-920 clocked at 3.6 GHz on an ASUS P6T Deluxe motherboard, running the most up to date BIOS, v2209.


----------



## Daz1967 (Apr 24, 2012)

P.S. I downloaded CPU-Z v1.60.1 from a link on MajorGeeks not from this site so are they hosting an outdated/older/beta version or is the version I'm using the correct one? It shows v1.60.1 at the bottom of the main window with no reference to a beta or anything.


----------



## Drone (Apr 24, 2012)

Win8 x64 and I use latest cpuz beta 32 bit. All readings are right


----------



## Daz1967 (Apr 24, 2012)

I forgot to mention that I'm using Windows 7 Home Edition SP1 64-bit.


----------



## stasio (Apr 27, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.60.1 *

- x32-bit (updated 2012-04-26)

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/software...cpuz_x32_01.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/?0x5e0527gey5bcp


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 27, 2012)

And... it is still reporting incorrect memory and bus speeds.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 27, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> And... it is still reporting incorrect memory and bus speeds.



hmm if u r the only one having this could it be a Windows issue than?

bcs i noticed as i said sometime back delete all other files than the cpu-z.exe worked for me, but since u run 64bit and that don't for u, i dunno


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 27, 2012)

I suppose anything is possible.

However, since *only the 1.60.1 version* (both 32-bit & 64-bit) does it, I would presume there have been some changes to the CPU-Z code that are causing it?

And there is at least one other user (Daz1967) who has the issue.

Also, delete what 'other files', there is only the CPU-Z executable in the folder?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 27, 2012)

u sometimes get "cpuz.ini" with the exe file and that lead for mine to fuck up once, i delete them everytime to not have that issue again.

but since u have already done that, it can be code that does it or maybe it just can't read what it needs to read.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 27, 2012)

Apparently so, I have CPU-Z back to 1.49, from December 2008, and all version since until 1.60.1 have worked correctly.


----------



## Daz1967 (Apr 30, 2012)

Same here.

I have a CPUZ.ini file, Readme.txt and Whatsnew.txt files in the CPU-Z folder along with the executable and uninstaller but even if I run CPUZ v1.60.1 outside that folder in, say, my otherwise empty download folder then it still misreports the BCLK, multiplier and, thus, clock and RAM speeds. CPUZ v1.60 and earlier versions work fine, however.

The release notes for v1.60.1 mention a fix for misreported clock speeds under Windows 8 and it seems to me that it is this particular fix which may be the cause of the bug under Windows 7, though I confess I'm no expert. Seems a bit of a coincidence that the error occurs under Windows 7 for the very thing that is supposed to fixed under Windows 8.

Not that it matters that much as I can just continue using v1.60 for now as it works absolutely fine.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 30, 2012)

Agreed, I am not 'complaining', I am simply reporting my personal observations in an effort to help make CPU-Z better. 

But so far, the author has not responded to my post on the official forum, and the issue continues after several 'updated' BETA releases.

I would like to see the issue resolved, but it appears not to be any sort of priority...


----------



## stasio (May 7, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.60.1*

- x32-bit (updated 2012-05-02)

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/software.../cpuz_nabla.zip


----------



## Arctucas (May 8, 2012)

Same issue...


----------



## stasio (May 8, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.60.2 Beta*

- x32-bit (updated 2012-05-08)

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x32.zip


----------



## Arctucas (May 8, 2012)

Thanks, 1.60.2 works.







Any word on a x64 version?


----------



## stasio (May 16, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.60.2 Beta*

- x32-bit (updated 2012-05-16)

http://www.mediafire.com/?7e8ii1ku34u59i6


----------



## stasio (May 24, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.60.2 Beta *

- x32-bit (updated 2012-05-24)

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/software...as/cpuz_x32.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/?7ufnape1ec8a108


----------



## stasio (Jun 1, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.60.2 Beta*

- x32-bit (updated 2012-06-01)

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x32_160_2.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/?ns45ci7aco3557a


----------



## stasio (Jun 4, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.60.2 Beta*

- x32-bit (updated 2012-06-03)

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x32_160_3.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/?vg9dwex34t517va


----------



## stasio (Jun 5, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.60.2 Beta*

- x32/64-bit (updated 2012-06-05)

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/software....2-setup-en.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/?1fwwlr2k7v9w215


----------



## stasio (Jun 6, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.60.2 Beta*

- x32/64-bit (updated 2012-06-06)

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x32_160_5.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/?5wdd8rd3kf2vl49


----------



## stasio (Jun 7, 2012)

*ASUS ROG CPU-Z 1.60.1*

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/misc/utils...1601_XPWin7.zip

*ASUS MemTweakIt_V1.0.1.7*

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/misc/utils...1017_XPWin7.zip


----------



## stasio (Jun 9, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.60.2 Beta*

- x32-bit (updated 2012-06-09)

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/software...z_x32_160_6.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/?t4i7h1d6j5bi9ii


----------



## stasio (Jun 26, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.60.2 Beta*

- x32-bit (updated 2012-06-26)

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x32.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/?13qcpqq64mjf57q


----------



## stasio (Jun 27, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.60.2 Beta*

- x32-bit (updated 2012-06-27)

http://www.mediafire.com/?6exbn3ns70s9cor


----------



## stasio (Jul 1, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.61*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.61-32bits-en.zip
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.61-64bits-en.zip
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.61-setup-en.exe

- Intel CedarTrail platform.
- VIA VX11 chipset.
- Intel Xeon E5 processors.
- Fix wrong CPU clock speed under Win8.

**Updated 02.July 2012


----------



## stasio (Jul 3, 2012)

*ASUS ROG CPU-Z 1.61*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.61-rog-setup-en.exe


----------



## stasio (Jul 4, 2012)

* CPU-Z 1.61 *

- x64-bit (updated 2012-07-04)

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/software...as/cpuz_x64.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/?4z71odaz71smfwx


----------



## stasio (Jul 5, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.61* 

-updated 2012-07-05

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/software...1-32bits-en.zip
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/software...1-64bits-en.zip


----------



## stasio (Jul 12, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.61.2*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.61-32bits-en.zip
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.61-64bits-en.zip
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.61-setup-en.exe

*ASUS ROG CPU-Z 1.61.2*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.61-rog-setup-en.exe

**Updated 12.July 2012
- Fix wrong CPU clock speeds


----------



## stasio (Jul 18, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.61.2*

- x32-bit (updated 2012-07-18)
- File version 1.61.2

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/software...as/cpuz_x32.zip


----------



## stasio (Jul 21, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.61.3*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/software...61-setup-en.exe
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/software...1-32bits-en.zip
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/software...1-64bits-en.zip

*ASUS ROG CPU-Z 1.61.3*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/software...og-setup-en.exe

- Fix wrong clock speed report (1.61.3)


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks, Stasio, seems it is working correctly, now.
Fixed the missing info on my x58 setup.  << Thread about it here.


----------



## stasio (Aug 12, 2012)

For *Gigabyte* users,new CPU-Z:

http://www.mediafire.com/?iw5eusppawpur08


----------



## HammerON (Aug 12, 2012)

Sub'd and thanks stasio
Can't believe I haven't seen this thread ealrier.


----------



## stasio (Aug 19, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.61.4*

http://www.mediafire.com/?0xbkdolcookrrg7

- x32-bit (updated 2012-08-17)


----------



## stasio (Sep 14, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.61.5*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_161_5.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/?hhi4ajaa3316fuw

- x32/64-bit (updated 2012-09-14)


----------



## stasio (Sep 15, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.61.5*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.61-setup-en.exe
http://www.mediafire.com/?641fco7osrilq70

- AMD FX "Vishera" processors
- Faster clock refresh rate
- x32/64-bit (updated 2012-09-15)


----------



## stasio (Sep 28, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.61.6*

http://www.mediafire.com/?6p32obius5lzslo

- x32-bit (updated 2012-09-28)


----------



## stasio (Oct 1, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.61.6*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_161_6_x64.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/?eakqf9m7a12hewb

- x64-bit (updated 2012-10-01)


----------



## stasio (Oct 6, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.61.6 Beta*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/software...as/cpuz_x32.zip

- x32-bit (updated 2012-10-06)
- fix some XMP value


----------



## stasio (Oct 8, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.61.7 Beta*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/software.../cpuz_161_7.zip

- x32/64-bit (updated 2012-10-08)


----------



## stasio (Oct 12, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.61.8 Beta*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64_1618_3.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/?b01t3g44gcvpxcx

 -x64-bit (updated 2012-10-12)


----------



## stasio (Oct 24, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.61.8 Beta*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_161_8.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/?jte2qu86is7t0v6

- x32/64-bit (updated 2012-10-24)


http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_161_8_07.zip

- 64-bit (updated 2012-10-26)


----------



## stasio (Oct 28, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.62.0*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.62-32bits-en.zip
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.62-64bits-en.zip

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.62-setup-en.exe

- AMD "Vishera" processors.
- Intel Haswell & Ivy Bridge E/EP preliminary support.
- Reduce CPU utilization.
- Improved validation process.


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 28, 2012)

GPU clocks?


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 28, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> GPU clocks?
> 
> http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll305/Arctucas/cpuz10-28-12.jpg



that's nuth new it don't work, done version i have tested from 1.61.3, 1.61.6, 1.61.8 and than to 1.62.0 can't show any info for my GTX 680 2gb, that's why i use GPU-Z


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 29, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> that's nuth new it don't work, done version i have tested from 1.61.3, 1.61.6, 1.61.8 and than to 1.62.0 can't show any info for my GTX 680 2gb, that's why i use GPU-Z



I use AIDA64 for most everything, I was merely pointing out it used to work with previous version.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 30, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> I use AIDA64 for most everything, I was merely pointing out it used to work with previous version.



never worked on my card


----------



## stasio (Oct 31, 2012)

*Asus ROG CPU-Z 1.62.0*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/software...og-setup-en.exe


----------



## stasio (Nov 2, 2012)

*Gigabyte G1.CPU-Z 1.62.0*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.62-g1-setup-en.exe

*Asus ROG CPU-Z 1.62.0* -update 02.11.2012

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.62-rog-setup-en.exe


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 2, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> never worked on my card



Have you ever tried posting on the AIDA64 forum?

They generally are very accommodating with bug fixes and usually make the necessary corrections in a week or so.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 2, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> Have you ever tried posting on the AIDA64 forum?
> 
> They generally are very accommodating with bug fixes and usually make the necessary corrections in a week or so.



i mean CPU-Z, it never showed any useful info....

when it came to memory so i don't expect it to do in the future either.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 2, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> i mean CPU-Z, it never showed any useful info....
> 
> when it came to memory so i don't expect it to do in the future either.



My mistake, I thought you meant AIDA64.

For me, CPU-Z has been hit-and-miss for the last dozen or so releases. Sometimes it works correctly for everything, sometimes it misreports or fails to report.

Mind you, I am not complaining about a free application, simply trying to post my experiences in the hope the discrepancies might be addressed and corrected.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 3, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> My mistake, I thought you meant AIDA64.
> 
> For me, CPU-Z has been hit-and-miss for the last dozen or so releases. Sometimes it works correctly for everything, sometimes it misreports or fails to report.
> 
> Mind you, I am not complaining about a free application, simply trying to post my experiences in the hope the discrepancies might be addressed and corrected.



ino ino, just saying that it's nuth new about the feature not working with graphic chards 

i use GPU-Z personally bcs i also use TPU OSD when i am gaming and thx W1zzard so much for making them both


----------



## irlandezul (Nov 3, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> For me, CPU-Z has been hit-and-miss for the last dozen or so releases. Sometimes it works correctly for everything, sometimes it misreports or fails to report.


It did't recognize some old socket 462 motherboard ...


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 3, 2012)

irlandezul said:


> It did't recognize some old socket 462 motherboard ...



Not surprising, given the age, but my point was that it has been rather inconsistent for my X58 over the last several releases. If it works once, then I would expect subsequent versions to perform similarly, but that is obviously not the case...


----------



## stasio (Nov 19, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.62.1*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.62.1-setup-en.exe

-update 19.11.2012


----------



## stasio (Dec 17, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.62.0*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.62-setup-en.exe

-update 17.12.2012

*CPU-Z 1.62.1 Beta*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x32.zip

-update 07.12.2012


----------



## stasio (Dec 19, 2012)

*CPU-Z 1.62.0 (x32)*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x32.zip

-update 18.12.2012


----------



## stasio (Jan 3, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.62.2 (x32)*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x32.zip

-fix memory slots reading
-update 09.01.2013


----------



## stasio (Jan 11, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.62.2 (x64)*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip

-fix memory slots reading
-update 11.01.2013


----------



## stasio (Jan 16, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.62.2 (x64)*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip

-update 15.01.2013


----------



## stasio (Jan 17, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.62.2 (x64)*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz64.zip

- Support for systems with more than 64 CPUs.
- AMD Athlon X4 750K.
- Intel Pentium & Celeron "Ivy Bridge" CPUs.
- update 17.01.2013


----------



## Drone (Jan 17, 2013)

7.3 MB?! Lol, I remember times when cpuz was 300 kb.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 17, 2013)

I got 1,844 KB.


----------



## stasio (Jan 18, 2013)

Latest one is with debug files,so final will be not big as that.


----------



## Drone (Jan 18, 2013)

stasio said:
			
		

> Latest one is with debug files,so final will be not big as that.



Ahh so that's why. Thanks for info stasio.


----------



## stasio (Jan 21, 2013)

*CPUz-OC 1.62.2 *

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.62.2-oc-setup-en.exe
http://www.mediafire.com/?6itiiw492sqrc37







Black and orange dress for that new customized version of CPU-Z Gigabyte "OC" Edition.
- update 21.01.2013


----------



## stasio (Jan 22, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.62.2 Beta (x32)*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_1622.zip

- update 22.01.2013


----------



## stasio (Jan 24, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.62.2 Beta (x64)*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64_002.zip

- update 24.01.2013


----------



## stasio (Jan 30, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.62.3 Beta (x32)*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x32.zip

- update 30.01.2013


----------



## stasio (Feb 7, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.63.0 Beta (x32)*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_fff.zip

- update 07.02.2013


----------



## stasio (Feb 8, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.63.0*

CPU-Z 1.63.0 (32-bit) 
CPU-Z 1.63.0 (64-bit)

    Intel Pentium & Celeron "Ivy Bridge" CPUs
    AMD Athlon X4 750K
    FMA3 & 4 instructions sets
    Support for systems with more than 64 CPUs
    Report TDP in validation pages


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 8, 2013)

GPU clock info missing, again.


----------



## stasio (Feb 9, 2013)

Arctucas said:


> GPU clock info missing, again.



Set "UseDisplayAPI" to =1


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 9, 2013)

stasio said:


> Set "UseDisplayAPI" to =1



that's true it works, but not Type and Bus Width 

plus mine says 2047 not 2048mb memory


----------



## stasio (Feb 9, 2013)

Type and Bus Width........never display also from earlier versions.


----------



## stasio (Feb 12, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.63.0 (x32)*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x32.zip

- update 12.02.2013


----------



## stasio (Feb 21, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.63.1 (x32)*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_163_1.zip

- update 18.02.2013


----------



## stasio (Feb 24, 2013)

*Asus ROG CPU-Z 1.63.0*

Installer:
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.63-rog-setup-en.exe

Portable 32/64-bit:
http://www.mediafire.com/?9unrbmbqb5wh73d


----------



## stasio (Feb 25, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.63.1 (x32)*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_1631.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/?n33cjgch3lhbsuu

- update 25.02.2013

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_163_1.zip


----------



## stasio (Feb 28, 2013)

*G1.-CPUz 1.63.0 (32/64-bit)*

Installer:
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.63-g1-setup-en.exe

Portable 32/64-bit:
http://www.mediafire.com/?t5zwv4c6i539p8b


----------



## stasio (Mar 4, 2013)

*CPUz-OC 1.63.0 *

Installer:
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.63-oc-setup-en.exe

Portable 32/64-bit:
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?0rnxi8viravk8ds


----------



## stasio (Mar 20, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.63.1 (x64)*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/?n257u947gwwj4zm

-update 19.03.2013


----------



## stasio (Mar 23, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.63.1 (x32/64)*

http://www.mediafire.com/?do51bq89rogcafl

- update 22.03.2013


----------



## stasio (Apr 18, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.63.1 (x32)*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x32.zip

- update 16.04.2013


----------



## stasio (Apr 22, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.63.2 Beta (x32)*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_163_2.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/?8u8gaf6l7gjulgy

-update 22.April 2013


----------



## stasio (Apr 23, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.64.0*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.64-setup-en.exe

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.64-32bits-en.zip
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.64-32bits-en.zip

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.64-64bits-en.zip
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.64-64bits-en.zip

    Intel Atom "Cloverview" CPUs
    Intel Ivy Bridge-E/EP/EX CPUs
    AMD Richland APUs

**
Set "UseDisplayAPI" to =1 to display graphic clocks


----------



## stasio (May 7, 2013)

*Asus ROG CPU-Z 1.64.0*

Installer:
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.64-rog-setup-en.exe

Portable 32/64-bit:
http://www.mediafire.com/?01sznhc70s5055e

*CPUz-OC 1.64.0*

Installer:
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.64-oc-setup-en.exe

Portable 32/64-bit:
http://www.mediafire.com/?5dyqovz3px0858w

*G1.-CPUz 1.64.0 *

Installer:
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.64-g1-setup-en.exe

Portable 32/64-bit:
http://www.mediafire.com/?vvtjxf5fnnnzbxu


----------



## stasio (May 17, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.64.1 Beta  (x32/64)*

http://www.mediafire.com/?klmff5ne7yjl5fr

-fix Haswell Vcore reading
-update 15.May 2013


----------



## stasio (May 21, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.64.2 Beta (x32/64)*

http://www.mediafire.com/?80twjuzhcoa8bmp

-Haswell Vcore reading
-update 20.May 2013


----------



## stasio (Jun 5, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.64.3* -(x32/64)

http://www.mediafire.com/?zp28fy8ru48x7r6


----------



## stasio (Jun 17, 2013)

*CPU-Z for Android 1.01*

http://www.cpuid.com/news/77-cpu_z_for_android.html
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cpuid.cpu_z


----------



## stasio (Jun 28, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.65.0* -(x32/64)

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.65-setup-en.exe
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.65-en.zip

- AMD Opteron X1150 and X2150.
- AMD FX-9590 and FX-9370.
- Intel 4xxxHQ "Crystalwell" CPUs.
- Intel Pentium "Haswell" G3430, G3420, G3220.


----------



## stasio (Jul 11, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.65.0 *-(x32/64)........08.July 2013

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.65-setup-en.exe
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.65-en.zip

*Asus ROG CPU-Z 1.65.0*

Installer:
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.65-rog-setup-en.exe

Portable 32/64-bit:
http://www.mediafire.com/?7sfdyh8gi7ouaad

*CPUz-OC 1.65.0*

Installer:
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.65-oc-setup-en.exe

Portable 32/64-bit:
http://www.mediafire.com/?53zjx28k36m8yel

*G1.-CPUz 1.65.0*

Installer:
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.65-g1-setup-en.exe

Portable 32/64-bit:
http://www.mediafire.com/?ed8b6f4lwbiq37l


----------



## stasio (Jul 13, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.65.1 (32/64-bit)*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.65-setup-en.exe
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.65-en.zip

- Intel Core i3-4xxx.
- Intel Ivy Bridge-E/EP/EX support improved.


----------



## stasio (Aug 9, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.65.2 (32-bit)*

http://www.mediafire.com/?wild7stfqmg27gd


----------



## stasio (Aug 18, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.66.0 (32/64-bit)*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.66-setup-en.exe
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.66-en.zip

Intel Xeon E5-2600 V2, Core i3-4xxx, Core i7-3910K processors.
Intel Ivy Bridge-E/EP/EX support improved.
Intel Atom Bay Trail-T preliminary support.
AMD Opteron 3200 and 3300 series
ITE IT8603 and IT8623 SIOs (Asus FM2+ mainboards).
Microsoft Windows 8.1 (Windows Blue).
New version checker.


----------



## stasio (Aug 24, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.66.1 (32/64-bit)*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.66-setup-en.exe
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.66-en.zip

Intel Xeon E5-2600 V2, Core i3-4xxx, Core i7-3910K processors.
Intel Ivy Bridge-E/EP/EX support improved.
Intel Atom Bay Trail-T preliminary support.
AMD Opteron 3200 and 3300 series
ITE IT8603 and IT8623 SIOs (Asus FM2+ mainboards).
Microsoft Windows 8.1 (Windows Blue).
New version checker.
-24.Aug 13


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 24, 2013)

stasio said:


> *CPU-Z 1.66.1 (32/64-bit)*
> 
> ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.66-setup-en.exe
> ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.66-en.zip
> ...



i think voltage on the Haswell is a little off, bcs it says 1.760V  and Aida64 says about 0.8xxV


----------



## stasio (Sep 21, 2013)

*Asus ROG CPU-Z 1.66.1*

Installer:
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.66-rog-setup-en.exe

Portable 32/64-bit:
http://www.mediafire.com/?hrzazmoo4n6sxf6

*CPUz-OC 1.66.1*

Installer:
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.66-oc-setup-en.exe

Portable 32/64-bit:
http://www.mediafire.com/?jt8ufftdu4v21u7

*G1.-CPUz 1.66.1 *

Installer:
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.66-g1-setup-en.exe

Portable 32/64-bit:
http://www.mediafire.com/?gi4sl8wyowsjj2w


----------



## stasio (Oct 11, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.67.0 (x32/64)*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.67-setup-en.exe
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.67-en.zip

- Improved support of Intel Silvermont (Bay Trail).
- New validation.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 12, 2013)

stasio said:


> *CPU-Z 1.67.0 (x32/64)*
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.67-setup-en.exe
> http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.67-en.zip
> ...



it also looks like they fixed voltage for Haswell again


----------



## stasio (Nov 14, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.67.1 (x32/64)*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.67-setup-en.exe
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.67-en.zip

*CPUz-OC 1.67.1*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.67-oc-setup-en.exe

*G1.-CPUz 1.67.1 *

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.67-g1-setup-en.exe

*Asus ROG CPU-Z 1.67.1*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.67-rog-setup-en.exe

    Improved support of Intel Silvermont (Bay Trail)
    New validation


----------



## stasio (Nov 30, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.67.1 (32-bit)*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x32.zip

-updated 28.Nov 2013


----------



## stasio (Dec 23, 2013)

*CPU-Z 1.67.2 Beta*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_1672.zip


----------



## stasio (Jan 3, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.67.2 Beta*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_1672.zip

-update 02.Jan 14


----------



## stasio (Jan 7, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.67.3 x32*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_1673.zip


----------



## stasio (Jan 8, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.67.3 x64*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_1673.zip


----------



## stasio (Jan 9, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.68.0*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.68-setup-en.exe
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.68-en.zip

1.68 - January 2014
- AMD Kaveri APUs (A10-7850K, A10-7800, A10-7700K, A8-7600, A6-7400K, A4-7300).
- Intel i7-4790, i5-4690, i5-4590, i5-4460 (Haswell refresh).
- Intel Celeron Haswell (G1830, G1820).
- Intel serie 9 chipset (Z97).
- Nuvoton NCT6106 and SMSC SCH5636 SIOs (Fujitsu mainboards).


----------



## stasio (Jan 10, 2014)

*  Asus ROG CPU-Z 1.68.0*

  Installer:
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.68-rog-setup-en.exe

  Portable 32/64-bit:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/atplpeoe494fher/1.68.0-ROG.zip

*  CPUz-OC 1.68.0*

  Installer:
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.68-oc-setup-en.exe

  Portable 32/64-bit:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/3vh2y0daw4dmii9/1.68.0-OC.zip

*  G1.-CPUz 1.68.0*

  Installer:
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.68-g1-setup-en.exe

  Portable 32/64-bit:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/5u60yw6gy559kb2/1.68.0-G1.zip


----------



## stasio (Feb 3, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.68.1 x64*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_1681.zip
https://www.mediafire.com/?x6jp8v2yxi22e68


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 4, 2014)

stasio said:


> *CPU-Z 1.68.1 x64*
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_1681.zip
> https://www.mediafire.com/?x6jp8v2yxi22e68



no changelog?


----------



## stasio (Feb 5, 2014)

Maybe,you can give me or post here ?


----------



## OnePostWonder (Feb 5, 2014)

stasio said:


> Maybe,you can give me or post here ?



I take it you're not the developer then?  Also, as far as the CPU-Z website is concerned, there is no version 1.68.1 (at least for now).

A quick search and the only thing I could turn up was your other threads on XtremeSystems.org and Overclock.net.


----------



## stasio (Feb 5, 2014)

Some of the versions is not posted on official site........this version has been posted only for a few hours.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Feb 5, 2014)

stasio said:


> Some of the versions is not posted on official site........this version has been posted only for a few hours.



I'm still not clear on how you found this version.  The CPUID link is currently broken.  Do you know the developer?


----------



## stasio (Feb 5, 2014)

You got the same version here:
http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/system/cpu-z/

(must registred)


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 6, 2014)

I thought CPUID software was on Canard PC forums??


----------



## stasio (Feb 6, 2014)

Octopuss said:


> I thought CPUID software was on Canard PC forums??


No way, just read my comments there,about GB Z87 boards......
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/78896-Haswell-CPU-Vcore
until today.....no changes......!!!!

Seems,nobody (Franck) reading there.

Franck is posting new versions here:
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/
(but is block now,direct access)


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 6, 2014)

Well it seems to be the theoretical official forum for it. Apparently the author simply decided to abandon it. That's confusing as hell and stupid on top of that. I was wondering why I only saw spam posts in those sections for past months.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Feb 8, 2014)

Okay, from your posts I gather your keeping track of CPU-Z because it's a program that interests you.  I thought maybe you were a friend of the developer or were somehow involved with CPU-Z.

Thanks for the effort.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 8, 2014)

Stasio is a mysterious guy who apparently visits all major IT related forums and keeps track of virtually every tweak/OC program that exists. He's also somehow related to Gigabyte, but I do not know whether he is an employee or not.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Feb 8, 2014)

Octopuss said:


> Stasio is a mysterious guy who apparently visits all major IT related forums and keeps track of virtually every tweak/OC program that exists. He's also somehow related to Gigabyte, but I do not know whether he is an employee or not.



Except for the last part, that's exactly what I've been able to infer.


----------



## stasio (Feb 25, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.68.2 x64*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip
https://www.mediafire.com/?83jiw8xofm2tej8


----------



## stasio (Mar 17, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.68.3 x64*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip
https://www.mediafire.com/?1br75aw3facj7jh


----------



## stasio (Mar 19, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.69. 0
*
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.69-setup-en.exe
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.69-en.zip

AMD A6-6420K, A4-6320, A4-4020.
AMD Athlon 5350 & 5150, Sempron 3850 & 2650 Kabini.
Intel Core i7-4770R and Core i5-4570R Crystal Well.
Added graphic card vendor.


----------



## stasio (Mar 20, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.69. 0*......updated 20.03.2014.....same links as above

*ASUS-ROG_CPU-Z 1.69. 0*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.69-rog-setup-en.exe

Portable:
https://www.mediafire.com/?kd3fc1xwbp9lu3g

*CPU-Z 1.69. 0 - OC*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.69-oc-setup-en.exe

Portable:
https://www.mediafire.com/?cme3c8utas6l28u

*CPU-Z 1.69. 0 - G1*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.69-g1-setup-en.exe

Portable:
https://www.mediafire.com/?r0s3cu53ur93nc5


----------



## stasio (Mar 31, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.69. 1 x64*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip
https://www.mediafire.com/?v63l7emo4hs3481


----------



## stasio (Apr 11, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.69. 1 x64*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip

-08.April 2014


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## stasio (Apr 24, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.69. 2 x64*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip


----------



## stasio (Apr 26, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.69. 2*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.69-setup-en.exe
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.69-en.zip

*ASUS-ROG_CPU-Z 1.69. 2*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.69-rog-setup-en.exe

*CPU-Z 1.69. 2 - OC*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.69-oc-setup-en.exe

Portable:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/m64lnhoktb9cnb9/cpu-z_1.69-oc-setup-en.zip

*CPU-Z 1.69. 2 - G1*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.69-g1-setup-en.exe

Portable:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/g7df6i86u1x16zc/cpu-z_1.69-g1-setup-en.zip

Intel Haswell-E processors (1.69.2)
Preliminary support for DDR4 memory (1.69.2)
AMD FCH detection improved (1.69.2)
AMD A6-6420K, A4-6320, A4-4020.
AMD Athlon 5350 & 5150, Sempron 3850 & 2650 Kabini.
Intel Core i7-4770R and Core i5-4570R Crystal Well.
Added graphic card vendor.


----------



## stasio (May 12, 2014)

*G1.-CPUz 1.69.2 (32/64-bit) *

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.69-g1-setup-en.exe

Portable:
https://www.mediafire.com/?e15q6epk5v75qdt

-updated 12.May 2014
-new logo and GUI

http://www.cpuid.com/news/101-cpu_z_gigabyte_g1_edition.html


----------



## stasio (Jun 7, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.69.3 (32/64-bit) *

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_1693.zip
https://www.mediafire.com/?fdqiszd6dufzglk

.....still display max. VID Core


----------



## stasio (Jun 10, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.69.3 (32/64-bit) *

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_1693.zip
https://www.mediafire.com/?svf5308v5u7c2hh

- 10.June 2014
.....still display max. VID Core


----------



## stasio (Jun 23, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.69.3 (64-bit) *

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip

- 23.June 2014

Haswell:
.....still display max. VID Core
.....Core and Bus speed offset


----------



## stasio (Jul 1, 2014)

*ASRock_CPU-Z 1.69. 3*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.69-asr-setup-en.exe

Portable:
https://www.mediafire.com/?x9dpdqb6sdo80m5

- 19.June 2014

Haswell:
.....still display max. VID Core
.....Core speed offset


----------



## stasio (Jul 8, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.69.3 (64-bit)*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip

- 07.July 2014

Haswell:
.....still display max. VID Core
.....Core and Bus speed offset


----------



## stasio (Jul 23, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.70.0*

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z/versions-history.html


----------



## stasio (Aug 5, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.70.0 (64-bit)*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip

- 04.August 2014


----------



## stasio (Aug 19, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.70.1 (64-bit)*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/download/jg6g25efu3s1ujf/FASTLOADINGcpuz_x64.zip


----------



## stasio (Sep 10, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.70.1 (64-bit)*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip
https://www.mediafire.com/?f8qskgrkuqciczb

-Update 10.Sep 2014


----------



## stasio (Sep 26, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.70.1 (64-bit)*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip
https://www.mediafire.com/?9nwj091gcuy2cvx

-Update 26.Sep 2014


----------



## stasio (Oct 2, 2014)

CPU-Z didn't work in Windows 10.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 2, 2014)

stasio said:


> CPU-Z didn't work in Windows 10.



i got the x86 version running on Windows 10 x86 but as Compatibility mode for Windows 8, it comes up with an error but still loads and show a little info, but at Windows 7 mode it also crashes...

*EDIT*

guess it was like a one time show


----------



## stasio (Oct 9, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.71.0 (32/64-bit)*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.71-setup-en.exe
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.71-en.zip

- 09.Oct 2014
- AMD Athlon X2 450, Athlon X4 840 and Athlon X4 860K (Kaveri).
- AMD FX-8370, FX-8370E, FX-8320E (Vishera).
- Improved support for Intel X99 chipset.
- Support for Microsoft Windows 10.

*ASUS-ROG_CPU-Z 1.71. 0*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.71-rog-setup-en.exe

*CPU-Z 1.71. 0 - OC*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.71-oc-setup-en.exe

*CPU-Z 1.71. 0 - G1*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.71-g1-setup-en.exe

*ASRock CPU-Z 1.71. 0 *

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.71-asr-setup-en.exe


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm not sure if I should reply here... I can delete if you want to keep this clean... but I have a question...

Why does CPUz take so much longer to load on X99? Will this release improve that loadup speed? For me, it seems to take quite a long time looking at the SPD profiles on the memory. On my system, it literally takes around 30 seconds to load (5820K 4x4GB DDR4)


----------



## stasio (Oct 9, 2014)

With 1.70.1 version has been already improved.


----------



## stasio (Nov 3, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.71.1 x64*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip
https://www.mediafire.com/?7e1e1a6g5jy6m7s

-new logo
-03. Nov 2014


----------



## stasio (Nov 6, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.71.1 x64*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip
https://www.mediafire.com/?afd77nm8ddtpz97

-05. Nov 2014


----------



## stasio (Nov 20, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.71.1 (32/64-bit)*

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.71.1-setup-en.exe
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.71.1-en.zip

- 20.Nov 2014
- Intel Core M processor  
- New CPU-Z logo


----------



## stasio (Nov 26, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.71.1 (32/64-bit)*

Asus ROG
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.71.1-rog-en.zip
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.71.1-rog-setup-en.exe

Gigabyte G1
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.71.1-g1-en.zip
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.71.1-g1-setup-en.exe

- 26.Nov 2014


----------



## stasio (Nov 28, 2014)

*CPU-Z 1.71.1 (32/64-bit)*

Asrock OC Formula
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.71.1-asr-en.zip
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.71.1-asr-setup-en.exe

Gigabyte OC
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.71.1-oc-en.zip
http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.71.1-oc-setup-en.exe

- 28.Nov 2014
- 02.Dec 2014


----------



## stasio (Jan 29, 2015)

*CPU-Z 1.71.2 (64-bit)*

https://www.mediafire.com/?balqv9a2a4m926c


----------



## stasio (Mar 2, 2015)

*CPU-Z 1.72.0*

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.72-en.exe
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.72-en.zip

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


----------



## stasio (Mar 23, 2015)

*CPU-Z 1.72.1* -x64

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip
https://www.mediafire.com/?sse96kcx3s745n8

--23.Mar 2015


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 23, 2015)

1.72 has been out since February.
I've used it since it came out.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 4, 2015)

1.72.*1.
*


----------



## stasio (May 14, 2015)

*CPU-Z 1.72.2* -x32

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x32.zip
https://www.mediafire.com/?zx0jc3da9vq4o02


----------



## stasio (May 17, 2015)

*CPU-Z 1.72.4* -x32

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x32.zip
https://www.mediafire.com/?wbnk4m0d79m20lg


----------



## stasio (May 20, 2015)

*CPU-Z 1.72.5*-x64

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip
https://www.mediafire.com/?faq2yiqngtn9tyu


----------



## stasio (May 30, 2015)

*CPU-Z 1.72.1*

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html

Intel Skylake and Broadwell support (1.72.1)
Preliminary support for Intel Skylake.
Fixed support for Windows 10 build 9926.


----------



## stasio (Jun 9, 2015)

CPU-Z 1.72.2-x64

www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip
https://www.mediafire.com/?vmba4xbva1vi48j

-09.June 2015


----------



## stasio (Jun 26, 2015)

*CPU-Z 1.72.2* -x32

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x32.zip

-26.June 2015


----------



## stasio (Jul 9, 2015)

CPU-Z 1.72.1 MSI Gaming

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.72.1-msi-en.exe
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.72.1-msi-en.zip


----------



## stasio (Aug 13, 2015)

*CPU-Z 1.73.0*

http://download.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.73-en.exe
http://download.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.73-en.zip

  New validation
  eXtreme Overclock Mode with light CPU load
  New tab : CPU Benchmark
  Added L4 cache frequency (cache tab)
  Added Windows 10 editions


----------



## stasio (Sep 7, 2015)

*CPU-Z 1.73.0*

MSI GAMING
ROG version
Gigabyte G1
Gigabyte OC
Asrock Formula

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


----------



## stasio (Oct 20, 2015)

*CPU-Z 1.74.0*

  Improved CPU benchmark
  AMD Carrizo APUs
  eDRAM detection on Slylake CPUs
  Skylake logos

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


----------



## stasio (Jan 22, 2016)

*CPU-Z 1.75.0*

Intel Skylake Pentium, Celeron and Core m3/m5/m7 support.
Intel Broadwell-E preliminary support.
AMD A10-7890K APU.
http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


----------



## stasio (Apr 21, 2016)

*CPU-Z 1.76.0*

Intel Broadwell-E/EP processors
AVX512 instruction set report
Fixed several bugs (missing SPD on some systems)
Version for Windows 98
http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


----------



## stasio (Aug 2, 2016)

*CPU-Z 1.77.0*

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html

New benchmark "submit and compare" feature
New clocks dialog reporting all system's clock speeds in real-time
Preliminary support for Intel Kaby Lake
AMD Bristol Ridge processors


----------



## The N (Aug 6, 2016)

stasio said:


> *CPU-Z 1.77.0*
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html
> 
> ...



Hi Stasio,

Since you're taking CPUz topic the updates and upgrade.

I thought to ask you . I've just upgraded to Windows 10 x64, everything is working fine, no compatibility issues as of yet. until i found CPUID CPUZ is recognize by few benchmark applications like Wprime, Maxxmem. both are Memory and cpu intensive programs used to analyze CPU+RAM performance.

So when i start these apps

i received this message

*"This app cannot run on this PC
CPUID CPUZ doesn't work on this version of Windows"*​
it seems like Maxxmem and Wprime not allowed to taking accurate data from CPUZ. what could be the problem if anything you can advice here. it is running fine with all other applications.

HEre is the screenshot of MaxxMem program.


----------



## stasio (Aug 6, 2016)

MaxxMem program is outdated.
CPU-Z itself bench running OK.


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 6, 2016)

Still shows incorrect VCore for my board.






I wish it would run at that voltage...


----------



## stasio (Aug 7, 2016)

^
Well known.......long time.
I using HWiNFO or AIDA instead.


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 7, 2016)

stasio said:


> ^
> Well known.......long time.
> I using HWiNFO or AIDA instead.



Yes, a long time. Sort of thought it might be fixed by now...

Anyway, I use both AIDA64 and HWiNFO, but CPU-Z is more... compact.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 7, 2016)

Arctucas said:


> Yes, a long time. Sort of thought it might be fixed by now...
> 
> Anyway, I use both AIDA64 and HWiNFO, but CPU-Z is more... compact.



What motherboard do you have? I don't see it in your specs.


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 8, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> What motherboard do you have? I don't see it in your specs.



Classified K.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 9, 2016)

Arctucas said:


> Yes, a long time. Sort of thought it might be fixed by now...
> 
> Anyway, I use both AIDA64 and HWiNFO, but CPU-Z is more... compact.


You can edit one of the line in the ini to fix that (IIRC sensor line).

check the listing on the CPU-Z download page (scroll down, list is on the left)


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 10, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> You can edit one of the line in the ini to fix that (IIRC sensor line).
> 
> check the listing on the CPU-Z download page (scroll down, list is on the left)



Yes, changes it to Core VID.

But, that is pretty much useless as well.

I just wish it would display the actual real-time VCore...


----------



## stasio (Nov 22, 2016)

*CPU-Z 1.78.1*

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html

- Intel Kaby Lake processors.
- AMD Embedded G and R-series processors.
- DMP Vortex86 DX3.
- Tons of bug fixes.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 22, 2016)

one for the digital toolkit (updated )   thanks


----------

